# my LG 42" tv had power surge and now doesnt turn on



## wuvstwuck (Jun 3, 2012)

Basically one night i was playing my ps3 and lightning struck out of nowhere and i guess it was a power surge because my LG 42" 42LD450-UA (model) tv just went dead and when i try to turn it on, the light that turns from red to blue (suggesting that it was powered on) stays red but sort of goes from dim red to normal red consecutively and i was told this means its going to standby and not powering on. I was told to replace the power board so i bought a new one on ebay and put it in my tv but for some reason it still only powers to standby so i called a technician and he said the only other thing he thinks it could be is the main board. However im curious because the power plug doesnt connect to the main board or go through it it goes to the power board then to the tv and i know it was a power surge because my xbox's power bar also got fried. So how could the main board be effected? I mean i have my doubts although im not a pro at this im just trying to get other opinions so i dont waste more money on another part that doesnt turn out to be the problem especially considering the main board is going to cost double what i paid for the power board that i replaced. So basically im asking if anyone thinks it could be the main board even though the a/v doesnt connect to that so i can have a little more reassurance before i go and spend more money. I would really appreciate any help anyone can offer me. Thank You


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would not normally expect a lightening strike to damage the main board but it is very possible. With such a massive overvoltage there is no predicting what may happen. A portion of that voltage could go to anything the power supply is connected to.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Voltage from lightning strikes is extremely high and extremely difficult to prevent from cruising through all the electrical circuits before it loses sufficient energy to become harmless .. it's similar to electrostatic voltage that damages semiconductors blasting minute holes in the material. It is even possible that it has corrupted the memory where the program resides. Sometimes the damage is limited to one or two components which short circuit protecting the rest .. other times it takes out everything because the damaged parts go open circuit leaving the rest at the mercy of the surge ..


----------

